# Sunroof Sunshade clips broke!



## SanRob (Sep 16, 2011)

Hi, 


My sunroof sunshade clips broke and i am not under warranty anymore and was wondering if anyone knew any fixes?


----------



## ...um (Apr 15, 2011)

my passenger sun shade clip broke the first time it was used. the dealer said they break all the time...


----------



## mattA3 (Feb 24, 2010)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...of-install-OpenSky-Clip&highlight=tsb60-07-05
Link to part numbers and TSB to replace.


----------



## ...um (Apr 15, 2011)

oh, just realized you're talking about the sunroof, not visor...


----------



## mattA3 (Feb 24, 2010)

...um said:


> oh, just realized you're talking about the sunroof, not visor...





...um said:


> my passenger sun shade clip broke the first time it was used. the dealer said they break all the time......


Well if its plastic, a clip or secures something in an Audi the statement that it "breaks all the time" is very true.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

I can draw this up on the cad and u guys can get it made at machine shop?

i'll draw it if u guys want it


----------



## etzbseder (Feb 18, 2011)

With the rear shade, the fault is the weak plastic u shape that holds it shut and can be replaced with a paper clip.

With the front shade, the faults are the plastic posts holding two rotating hooks in place and the metal piece holding those two plastic rotating hooks closed except when the button is pressed to release the latch.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

my wifes 10 year old Nissan Altima econo model has tons of plastic with assorted clips and latches here and there (and a much more useful armrest setup/cupholders etc..

nothing has ever broken. and she abuses that thing.

just sayin.


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

SilverSquirrel said:


> my wifes 10 year old Nissan Altima econo model has tons of plastic with assorted clips and latches here and there (and a much more useful armrest setup/cupholders etc..
> 
> nothing has ever broken. and she abuses that thing.
> 
> just sayin.


thats japanese vs german engineering for ya


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

NYCameron said:


> thats japanese vs german engineering for ya


Is it engineering or experience?

The Japanese are used to working with plastic, and have been for a long time now...

The Germans are used to making things out of metal, and are good at it (except cam followers?), and they are still getting the hang of cheaping out with plastic. 

:snowcool:


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

SilverSquirrel said:


> Is it engineering or experience?
> 
> The Japanese are used to working with plastic, and have been for a long time now...
> 
> ...


i agree. japanese plastics so much better.

i know caus i build model kits.
japanese vs german model kits. SUCH big difference.


----------



## leedo3 (Jul 24, 2006)

*Replaced clips with $1 magnetic latch*

The clips on my front sunshade broke. Based on a suggestion/idea from earlier VWVortex posts, I bought a $1 magnetic latch from Walmart. Removed the clip from the sunshade and sanded/ground down the sunshade where the clips attached to on the sunshade till it was relatively flat. Had to sand the magnetic latch housing ever so lightly so that it fit in the space where the clips were. Screwed latch into sunshade with provided screws. Attached metal strip that came with the latch to the catch on the roof frame, and painted it flat black to match.

Works fine. Shade doesn't close as fully as with the clips, but ....it stays shut, no moving parts to break, and it looks fine.


----------



## audoa3 (Dec 3, 2011)

Got mine replaced under warranty.


----------

